# Office 365 >  > [SOLVED] copy a cell from a worksheet to another workbook

## retiredjhawk

I had done it in Excel 2010 but now I can't do it in Excel 2016.  This is what appears for the destination cell for the year 2015 worksheet ='F:\49ers 2014\[summary&weekly2014WeekFINAL.xlsx]Arnold'!AA38.  Now I want to do the same thing (take cell AA38 from 49ers 2015.....) to my 2016 worksheet.  I must be doing something wrong.

----------


## FDibbins

I see no reason, if that worked in 2010, why it would not work in 2016.  

What does "now I can't do it in Excel 2016" actually mean?
Are yo getting an error message?
the wrong answer?
no answer?
?

What is in that cell in the other sheet?

----------


## retiredjhawk

M2 on the 2015 worksheet contains the AA38 number which came from K30 (=k30) on the 2014 sheet.  I now have a new number in AA38 on the 2015 sheet which I want to put in M2 on the 2016 worksheet.  I don't know VBA code and don't remember how I linked the 2 workbooks.  Just changing the 4s to 5s in the year doesn't work and causes EXCEL to stop working.  I have a lot of files that have had to be recovered.  It's frustrating.

----------

